# Logitech mouse M305... Weight?



## kishorfarm

I'd be really grateful if someone owning a Logitecg M305 wireless mouse could weigh it *without batteries *and tell me the resulting weight. The weight is very important to me as I cant stand heavy mice  Greetings from the south of Spain and thanks in advance...


----------



## voyagerfan99

It's a notebook mouse, so it weighs almost nothing. I don't have an exact weight for you though.

Just weighed a sealed one in the packaging and it came out to 0.4lbs, but that includes manual, batteries, etc.


----------



## kishorfarm

Thanks for your answer  In fact I need it to weigh less than 0.11 lbs (50 grams) without batteries, I've tested many mice and that is my wrist limit 

Someone else with a M305 and a kitchen scale? LOL


----------



## Dngrsone

Why are you carrying it without batteries?


----------



## kishorfarm

Dngrsone said:


> Why are you carrying it without batteries?



 Well, is not that I use it without batteries, I'm not that crazy still  but batteries can vary in weight, so if I know the raw weight I can calculate the total weight adding the weight of my batteries (the bateries I use weigh only 7 grams / 0.015 lbs)

In fact I replace the standard mouse AA battery (18-24 grams / 0.039-0.053 lbs) with an AAA battery (7-11 grams / 0.015-0.024 lbs) and some padding to fit it inside.

Greetings


----------



## Dngrsone

Perhaps you should look into alternative pointing devices such as a wacom tablet or trackball?


----------



## kishorfarm

Dngrsone said:


> Perhaps you should look into alternative pointing devices such as a wacom tablet or trackball?



Thanks for the advice, but I'm only interested in the weight of the Logitech M305 mouse. Someone can help?


----------



## tremmor

6.7 ounces
I have one for the netbook.
Yes, i checked on the net. 
It's very small to match the netbook.


----------



## kishorfarm

Thank you  Is that without batteries? Anyway is too heavy for me  I'll stay with my Microsoft Wireless 1000 mouse... Greetings


----------



## kishorfarm

tremmor said:


> 6.7 ounces



That is the weight of the package, not the mouse 

LOL


----------



## tremmor

Your right. had my wife weigh it. 1 ounce. 
Oh well....without battery. why it matters i don't know.
One double AA.


----------



## kishorfarm

tremmor said:


> Your right. had my wife weigh it. 1 ounce.
> Oh well....without battery. why it matters i don't know.
> One double AA.



Perfect! Thank u very much (and to your wife) for the concern  That is very lightweight... So I will buy one today...  Greetings, and if you or voyagerfan99 come to Málaga (south of Spain) one day, write me a message, I owe u one beer, Thanks.


----------



## kishorfarm

Finally I was able to weigh the mouse properly. It weighs 2.4 ounces (68 grams) without the battery. It is a little heavier than my Microsoft Wireless 1000 mouse, it weighs only 1.76 ounces (50 grams).


----------



## John Peterson

thank you for this information my friend. i'm just as concerned about weight as you, i own a kitchen scale only to weigh electronic peripherals.

*update:* My Microsoft Wireless 1000 weighs 48 g without batteries, and an AA battery typically weigh 22 g.


----------

